# Dereclict house between Colchester and Mersea



## fastfrankie (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi All

I have seen a couple of mentions on here about a derelict house on the way to Mersea Island. Well I paid it a visit at the weekend......

View from the rear bedroom





The Bath




bedroom fireplace




Circle window




Kitchen




Dining room window




Lounge fire place




Lounge window




The entrance




Dining room Alcove and cupboard





It is quite hard to desribe the location of this house, the easy way to find it is to look on the left as you come back towards Colchester. It is about 2 miles past the stroud. There is a small entrance where I just about managed to park. The place is very over grown and has missing floorboards up stairs so use caution if you do find it!


----------



## djmartyc (Oct 6, 2009)

great pic'si've been here a few time's & got pic's but i've lost cable's for my cam & fone.......you didn't get any pic's of the celler great pic's


----------



## Flexible (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks creepy. Like it was once the scene of a murder or some other nasty act.


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 7, 2009)

Flexible said:


> Looks creepy. Like it was once the scene of a murder or some other nasty act.



Nah. That's not creepy, looks like quite a nice place. Now finding this in a deserted motel is creepy.






Turned out to be wax from a candle but it gave me a right shock at the time.


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a lovely view from that rear bedroom window.


----------



## burb147 (Oct 8, 2009)

absolutley love the round ivy covered window.


----------



## fastfrankie (Oct 10, 2009)

Jeneric Jane said:


> That's a lovely view from that rear bedroom window.



I'm guessing that this was maybe a farm house at one point. Not sure though


----------

